# kind of twins



## zezza (18 مارس 2010)

بسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس اله واحد امين

*أنواع التوائم (twins) تشمل:*
1- التوائم الأخوية( غير المتشابهة )( fraternal twins)): 
هذا النوع من التوائم لاتظهر عليه ظاهرة التشابه التام التي تكون في التوائم المتطابقة , ويكفي أن يكون القاسم المشترك ما هو موجود بين الأخوة بعضهم بعضا , لذلك تعرف بالتوائم الأخوية كما أنها تعرف بالتوائم ثنائية البويضة حيث أن المبيض يفرز بويضتين  وحيوانين منويين  فيلقح كل بويضة حيوان منوي واحد 

, وحيث أن بعض السيدات المصابات بالعقم استخدمن بعض الأدوية الخاصة بتنشيط المبيض فذلك يسبب لهن إفراز أكثر من بويضة خلال الدورة الواحدة فأدى ذلك الى حدوث الحمل بأكثر من جنين وفي هذا النوع من التوائم تكون المشيمتان منفصلتين حيث يكون لكل جنين مشيمة خاصة به .







2- التوائم المتشابهة أو المتطابقة( identical twins )
وتعرف هذه التوائم ايضا بالتوائم أحادية البويضة حيث أن سبب تكوينها هو انقسام البويضة المخصبة الى خليتين او في طور متقدم تنقسم الكتلة الخلوية الى جزئين , ثم تواصل كل خلية نموها الى أن يتكون جنين كامل , ولما كانت التوائم هنا تتكون من بويضة واحدة وحيوان منوي واحد فان هذه التوائم تتشابه من جميع الوجوه حتى على مستوى جنس التوائم فهي اما ذكورا أو اناثا ,
 اما بالنسبة للمشيمة فانها تكون منفصلة عن بعضها اذا كان انفصال الخليتين عن بعضهما في طور مبكر , أو قد تكون المشيمتان ملتحمتين ولكنهما في الأصل منفصلتين من حيث اندماج الدماء , أما اذا كان الانفصال في مرحلة البلاستولا فان التوائم هنا تكون ذات مشيمة واحدة مشتركة مع احتفاظ كل جنين بغشاء رهل خاص به.






3- التوائم (الموصلية ) أو ( السيامية )
وهي تتبع التوائم المتطابقة الملتصقة وقد سجلت أول حالة لهذا النوع لطفلين من (سيام) 
*ويرجع مصطلح التوأم السيامي* إلى إنج وتشانج ـ وهما توأم ملتصق من سيام (تايلاند الحالية) ـ اللذين عرضا في المعارض المتنقلة وأصبحا مشهورين عالميًا في أوائل القرن التاسع عشر.






التَّوأَم السِّيامي يسمى كذلك التوأم الملتصق، لأنهما يلتصقان عند نقطة ما بين جسديهما. وفي الغالب يلتصق مثل هذا التوأم في مفصل الورك أو الصدر أو البطن أو الأرداف أو الرأس. ويشترك بعضهما كذلك في عضو داخلي مثل القلب أو الكبد. إن التوأم السيامي توأم متطابق تمامًا بمعنى أن لديهما نفس التكوين الجيني. ويحدث التوأم السيامي مرة في كل 50,000 مولود. وقد بلغ ما تم الإعلان عنه على مستوى العالم عدد 500 حالة، ومع ذلك يحتمل حدوث حالات أكثر.


*يُعتقد أن التوأم السيامي نشأ من بيضة واحدة مخصَّبة فشلت خليتها في الانشطار تمامًا. ولا يعرف الأطباء سبب عدم الاكتمال في انقسام التوأم السيامي.*
يمكن للأطباء أن يقرروا إذا ما كانت المرأة تحمل توأمًا سياميًا بوساطة الأشعة السينية، والأشعة فوق الصوتية (الموجات الصوتية عالية التردد) وطرق التشخيص الأخرى. وفي بعض الحالات يمكن أن تحدث الولادة طبيعية. ومع ذلك ففي معظم الحالات يجري الطبيب عملية قيصرية لإخراج التوأم السيامي.
والجراحة التي تجرى لفصل التوأم السيامي عملية معقدة. ويجب تقييم كل حالة قبل إجراء العملية بوساطة فريق من المتخصصين. وفي الغالب تؤدي الجراحة إلى وفاة أحد التوأمين أو كليهما.



*أنواع التوائم الملتصقة /*
قام الأطباء بتقسيم أنواع التوأم بشكل عام بحسب الشكل الأكثر شيوعاً إلى :
1- ملتصق الجانبين :






2- ملتصق الظهرين :






3- ملتصق الرأسين :





4- ملتصق الحوضين :






5- ملتصق الدماغين :






-6ملتصق العجزين :







7- ملتصق الصدرين :






8- ملتصق البطنين :






9- التوأم الطفيلى  :






مجمع من اكتر من موقع 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twin


http://www.google.com/webhp#hl=en&source=hp&q=..+Conjoined+twins+or+Siamese+twins+.&btnG=Google+Search&aq=f&aqi=g10&aql=&oq=.&gs_rfai=&fp=bf62906be5292fd6


اذكرونى فى صلواتكم 
​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (18 مارس 2010)

الف شكر للمعلومات الجميلة دى 
ربنا يبارك حيـــــاتك وخدمتك الجميلة


----------



## روزي86 (18 مارس 2010)

يااااااااااااااااه دي انواع كتيره من التوأم وغريبة اوي منها صور صعبة جدا

تسلم ايدك يا قمر


----------



## marcelino (18 مارس 2010)

*فيه معلومات جديده كتير*

*ثانكس زيزا*​


----------



## kalimooo (18 مارس 2010)

زيزا

شكراااااا على المعلومات 

والموضوع القيم

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## zezza (19 مارس 2010)

nerooo_jesus قال:


> الف شكر للمعلومات الجميلة دى
> ربنا يبارك حيـــــاتك وخدمتك الجميلة


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 مارس 2010)

*أشكــــــــــــــرك
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
سلام ونعمه لكم
*​


----------



## zezza (20 مارس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> يااااااااااااااااه دي انواع كتيره من التوأم وغريبة اوي منها صور صعبة جدا
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا قمر



فعلا الصور تخوف ..ربنا يرحمنا



​


----------



## zezza (20 مارس 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *فيه معلومات جديده كتير*
> 
> *ثانكس زيزا*​


----------



## Dr Fakhry (21 مارس 2010)

موضوع جميل و معلومات رائعة جدا وشيقة شكرا لمجهودك الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## zezza (23 مارس 2010)

كليمو قال:


> زيزا
> 
> شكراااااا على المعلومات
> 
> ...


----------



## Sad Ro0se (24 مارس 2010)

*ثانكيو ع الافادة ياقمرة*​


----------



## zezza (26 مارس 2010)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *أشكــــــــــــــرك
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
> سلام ونعمه لكم
> *​


----------



## zezza (26 مارس 2010)

Dr Fakhry قال:


> موضوع جميل و معلومات رائعة جدا وشيقة شكرا لمجهودك الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## النهيسى (26 مارس 2010)

*شكرا للموضوع الرائع جدا والمعلومات والمجهود​*


----------



## tasoni queena (30 مارس 2010)

شكرا للمعلومات المفيدة دى

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (30 مارس 2010)

اصعب حاله ملتصق الدماغين مش الراسين دي صعبه الفصل اوي اوي

نفسي في تؤام بجد ههههههههه

موضوع حلوو

سلام و نعمه


----------



## zezza (31 مارس 2010)

Sad Ro0se قال:


> *ثانكيو ع الافادة ياقمرة*​


----------



## zezza (31 مارس 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا للموضوع الرائع جدا والمعلومات والمجهود​*


----------



## zezza (3 أبريل 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> شكرا للمعلومات المفيدة دى
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## zezza (3 أبريل 2010)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> اصعب حاله ملتصق الدماغين مش الراسين دي صعبه الفصل اوي اوي
> 
> نفسي في تؤام بجد ههههههههه
> 
> ...



*الصراحة كلهم صعبيين اوى ..ربنا يرحمنا 
شكرا حبيبتى على مرورك ربنا يباركك و يحقق سئل قلبك و تجيبى توأم امور ولد و بنوتة مع بعض 30:*


----------

